# Blazers to sign free agent Andre Miller



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

> The Trail Blazers have agreed to sign point guard Andre Miller to a multi-year contract, according to the player's agent.
> 
> "We're closing in on a deal, we should have one shortly,'' agent Andy Miller told The Oregonian shortly before noon.
> 
> ...


I'm happy with this move. I just hope the deal isn't for more than three years.

Link


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=4354227

Says it is a three year contract, with the third year being a team option. Great trade, now I think they should try to move Blake.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

mgb said:


> I'm happy with this move. I just hope the deal isn't for more than three years.
> 
> Link


I think it's a 3 year deal. This puts steve blake back as the backup pg, where he is best suited. He's a helluva backup, but probably near the bottom of the league as a starter. Now what do the Blazers do with their SF position. On the NBA board somebody suggested something like Steve Blake and Outlaw for Maggette. I like that move, but I'm not sure that the Blazers need to make a move at the 3, but alot of people seem to think that they do.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

Umm I think it needs to be pointed out that Andre Miller apparently has an agent name Andy (or Andrew) Miller. So awesome...


----------

